# My D.I.Y Portable bow press with Bowmaster split limb adapters Video!!!!!



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Dude, dont hear from you in a week and now your doing how to videos? JK :teeth:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

BlacktailBryan said:


> Dude, dont hear from you in a week and now your doing how to videos? JK :teeth:


Haha..had to get those sweet Park-N-Sons cables on that badboy...Thanks man I owe ya one!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Haha..had to get those sweet Park-N-Sons cables on that badboy...Thanks man I owe ya one!


Nah, you helped me a lot with getting a Hoyt and talked me through changing my strings the first time. Nice job on the video!


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Do a vid taking it ALL apart and putting it back together, with that press.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> Do a vid taking it ALL apart and putting it back together, with that press.


My bow has already been apart down to the riser. I am all sighted in and ready for a tourament, there is no way I am touching it now. I will do one when these strings need to get replaced. I had to tear down my bow because of some limb issues I was having. I ended up having to send it back to Hoyt. It is easy, you just face the tag end of the strap towards you and grab the tag and hold it while you bump the release. If you start with the turnbuckle more in by the time you back the limbs out when you have to bump the release there is very little pressure left in the limbs.


----------



## GeoSaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Good job on the video. All those singles you sent me could almost be tied end to end and make a video but this was great. Do well in your tourney, George PS Still waiting on you know what LOL


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

GeoSaf said:


> Good job on the video. All those singles you sent me could almost be tied end to end and make a video but this was great. Do well in your tourney, George PS Still waiting on you know what LOL


 Winds were really bad...shot ok, but the wind was killing everyone. Sorry to hear you are still waiting...crazy.


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to see you pull the limbs back up, once they are down and relaxed.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

how much did everything cost you?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> I would like to see you pull the limbs back up, once they are down and relaxed.


Oh Geez, I have many times..talk to the 6 guys that I have done bow work for. I just tore down a Allegiance because it had bent cams...work flawlessy. Worst case scenario is you piggy back a wratchet strap on the turnbuckle.. My Burner does not need it I back the limb bolts out and the press works just fine. I really don't see what you are having a hard time with...if ya don't like the idea that is fine, I am just trying to help people that want a great press without spending alot of money.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> how much did everything cost you?


39.99 bowmaster adapters...15 or 20 bucks at Harbor freight...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> I would like to see you pull the limbs back up, once they are down and relaxed.


Here ya go...any other questions? Just some of the bows that this press has worked flawlessly on...I forgot I had pics of my buddys alphamax 32...complete tear down....


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

I can see how to relax the bow but when you get a chance show how to pull the limbs back up. I have a few ideas with piggy backing another strap but would like to see how you do it. Great video ! I use the bow master now but it won't take an x-force all the way down. I know I could take one down with your press but pulling the limbs back up might be a tough job. Thanks


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ya on some higher poundage Bows I just piggy back a ratchet...you can hook it in right behind the Threaded rings...after you get it where you want it you can take up the slack it creates in the turnbuckle...then just removed the wratchet strap...I only had to do this on 2 bows and they were both bowtech allegiances..I sent pics of this to Blacktail Bryan..maybe he will still have them..On the Hoyt's they seem to compress better. I just start with the turnbuckle all the way out, you can pull the strap and get the bow close to axle...then take up the rest with the turnbuckle, it is really easy. let me see if I can locate pics.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Ya on some higher poundage Bows I just piggy back a ratchet...you can hook it in right behind the Threaded rings...after you get it where you want it you can take up the slack it creates in the turnbuckle...then just removed the wratchet strap...I only had to do this on 2 bows and they were both bowtech allegiances..I sent pics of this to Blacktail Bryan..maybe he will still have them..On the Hoyt's they seem to compress better. I just start with the turnbuckle all the way out, you can pull the strap and get the bow close to axle...then take up the rest with the turnbuckle, it is really easy. let me see if I can locate pics.


 thanks.....


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Ya on some higher poundage Bows I just piggy back a ratchet...you can hook it in right behind the Threaded rings...after you get it where you want it you can take up the slack it creates in the turnbuckle...then just removed the wratchet strap...I only had to do this on 2 bows and they were both bowtech allegiances..I sent pics of this to Blacktail Bryan..maybe he will still have them..On the Hoyt's they seem to compress better. I just start with the turnbuckle all the way out, you can pull the strap and get the bow close to axle...then take up the rest with the turnbuckle, it is really easy. let me see if I can locate pics.


I have all the e-mails, but you explained how to do the piggy back, but theres no pics of it, just pics of where you hook the ratchet strap to.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Tip Toes said:


> thanks.....


Ya, they don't recommend using the Bowmaster Split limb adapters on X force bows or anything way past parallel. It worked fine on my son's Chaos but it is only set at 41lbs..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

BlacktailBryan said:


> I have all the e-mails, but you explained how to do the piggy back, but theres no pics of it, just pics of where you hook the ratchet strap to.


Thanks Bryan, I guess I saved all the pics and email...I sent it to a couple guys..I am going to see if I can borrow one of Kurts old bows to do a teardown video.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

This looks like a nice sturdy design...and shouldn't be too difficult to build...Thanks for a great idea..

PM sent with a couple questions for ya

Thanks

Mac


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## ryanws87 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought I would bump this press back up to the top...

With all the BS about some of the other press fingers going on..and for a multitude of other reasons..I have elected to order the needed parts and put this together..I'm just waiting on my new bow vise and the split limb adapters to come in..and we will be good to go..

Thanks go out to VFTCandy for his video and pictures of how to do this..While it is nice that others have gone to the trouble to make some other style presses cheaply..I believe this is going to work easier..and be much more easy to place..wither on the road..or set up permanently in my garage..

I did order a Ram Bow vise for $23.98..which should work good..since it was designed to use with their ratchet press... ..







So all told..I have less than $63 invested in the press parts with the bulk going to the split limb adapters and less than $100 for the press & bow vise including shipping..I have absolutely no welding to worry about..No fingers or steel & aluminum parts to get machined..and I will have a bow vise already made and ready to go pretty cheap...Since I have a a couple of B&D Work Mates..taking the vise on the road is not ant an issue either..since I normally have one in the back of the Jeep..

For me..it just didn't make sense to try the other style presses...I looked long and hard on the pipe clamp types..and just wasn't happy with either the pipe clamps..nor having to machine additional parts or using wood blocks for the fingers..I'm sure they work good..but I just didn't like them..nor do I have the time to mess with finding someone to do it for me..

So...Thanks Again for doing this..you've saved me a lot of time and frustration..and money in the long run..

Mac


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> I thought I would bump this press back up to the top...
> 
> With all the BS about some of the other press fingers going on..and for a multitude of other reasons..I have elected to order the needed parts and put this together..I'm just waiting on my new bow vise and the split limb adapters to come in..and we will be good to go..
> 
> ...


Your welcome buddy, Let me know how you like it..I have no doubt you will love it..Like I said, If ya need any help...just let me know.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Your welcome buddy, Let me know how you like it..I have no doubt you will love it..Like I said, If ya need any help...just let me know.


Thanks Agin Bro..all your help is greatly appreciated..and I'll post up some pics when I have it all together..and all of my benches moved around in the garage..It's a bit of a mess right now..:awkward:

Mac


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> Thanks Agin Bro..all your help is greatly appreciated..and I'll post up some pics when I have it all together..and all of my benches moved around in the garage..It's a bit of a mess right now..:awkward:
> 
> Mac


You bet! That is what AT is for...I am looking foward to seeing pics.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a great idea. I was wondering about doing the same thing but was warned against releasing the strap to let the pressure down. Didn't even think about incorporating a turn buckle. Awesome idea. Already built my vice from an old articulating vice I had laying around. Less than $2 invested in that project. Looks like I just need to swing into Cabelas and pick up a set of the split limb adapters and get a long turn buckle and I will be in business. I have straps and a buckle like you show. Thanks for the video. really easy to see how it works.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great idea man and good press! It's very similar to my nitehawk portable press but a quarter of the price, I wish I would have seem this forum earlier. Thanks!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Great idea!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Great idea man and good press! It's very similar to my nitehawk portable press but a quarter of the price, I wish I would have seem this forum earlier. Thanks!


Ya the nitehawk allows you to press past parallell limbed bows though. But if you are shooting anything else...It works fantastic!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well...won't be too long till my split limb adapters will be here..Got everything else in and ready to go..Will post picks when they come in..The Ram Bow vise is a pleasant surprise..It's very simple and yet built very well...Works great and looks great too since it's all red..I can work on it horizontal or vertical too..Not bad for $23.00...

Mac


----------



## tradtusker (Jul 21, 2006)

that is a sweet idea! thanks man!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I got it all put together..and it works great...










1 thing though...after using it for a while..I can see the Ram Vise is going to need some tweaking to make it the way I want..It doesn't extend far enough for me...so..I threw a 3/4 pipe holder together to use in my heavy bench vise.Nothing fancy mind you..but just something to hold the bow well while pressing the limbs with this press..




























It fits through the openings in the hoyt riser well..and holds it very snug horizontally..and with my vise I can position it in just about any angle to work on it..

Thanks Again

Mac


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks fantasic buddy! pretty much identical....how are you liking it, was I right or was I right...:wink:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

On mine I had to lube the turnbuckle threads...at first I had some chrome plating flaking off, but it turns super smooth now...


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats nice! I like the vice set up too.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Looks fantasic buddy! pretty much identical....how are you liking it, was I right or was I right...:wink:


Yup..you were right..It works great..

Thanks Again

Mac


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> Yup..you were right..It works great..
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Mac


It was my pleasure...I am glad you now have a fully portable press, I just love the feeling over never having to go to the shop again to do bow work!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree..Now I can make any changes I need to on it..I would still like to have a nice linear press at some point..and may build one at some point..but..for now this is going to do me just fine..

Mac


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Simply amazing:thumbs_up VFT!!!!!!!!!!!...Well done sir:77:*


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Simply amazing:thumbs_up VFT!!!!!!!!!!!...Well done sir:77:*


Thanks Buddy, I just wanted something completely portable that I could take with me that was low cost that works easily...


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

Do you have a part number for the strap


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

young hunter said:


> Do you have a part number for the strap


I don't I just used 1200lb tie downs...


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Have any ideas about a DIY for a Bear Carnage?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

If it is past parallel then you will have to go with the nitehawk archery press..


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

will this setup work on a Bowtech Assassin? including the split limb adapters?


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

codykrr said:


> will this setup work on a Bowtech Assassin? including the split limb adapters?


Yes the adapters will work on the Assassin, they have adjustable width control, can be used on solid or split limb bows that are not past parrallel. I sent all the emails to your gmail...let me know if you need anything else, I am always happy to help if I can.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> I got it all put together..and it works great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac how is the vise coming along?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok guys, here is the complete parts list for the turnbuckle press...3/8" turnbuckle....http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=turnbuckle..item#99728
Tie downs....http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Cargo-Control/Erickson/EM05729.html
threaded chain ring...http://boatingsavings.sportsmansgui...readed-Link.aspx?a=806014&pm2d=CSE-BSV-8-BING
You will need the following:
2 1200lb tie downs
2 800lb threaded chain rings
1 3/8" turnbuckle from Harbor Freight
Now of course you could always go bigger, make it how you want it! Hope this helps...:wink: I purchased everything at my local Harbor freight for much cheaper, I just wanted to give examples of the rings and tie downs, I could not find those parts at Harbor's website.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

jldean78 said:


> Great job!


Emails sent to your gmail...


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

one question. when you are turning the turnbuckle, which end do you hold exactly to prevent the tie down from twisting?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I usually hold the longer buckle side...if it does twist at all you can just straighten it..It does not take much to compress the bow...make sure you back your limb bolts out before any pressing is done.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gdayskippy (Mar 28, 2011)

Awsome idea on this. Did you ever do a vid on a complete tear down ?



vftcandy said:


> Thanks Bryan, I guess I saved all the pics and email...I sent it to a couple guys..I am going to see if I can borrow one of Kurts old bows to do a teardown video.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

gdayskippy said:


> Awsome idea on this. Did you ever do a vid on a complete tear down ?


Not yet, but I am trying to get some time in to do one. I have been crazy busy lately...


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think even I can build this one!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Could a ratchet strap be used in place of the tie downs? 

I have some similar tie downs used on some cheaper climbing sticks i have and they look like inferior quality pieces that wouldn't hold anything tight. Not saying that the piece you use wont stay tight, but could a ratchet strap be used for piece of mind?

What type of adaptor piece would i need for an Elite GT500?

Great thread. I think i am going to make me one.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

nice job, well done


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

buckhead said:


> Could a ratchet strap be used in place of the tie downs?
> 
> I have some similar tie downs used on some cheaper climbing sticks i have and they look like inferior quality pieces that wouldn't hold anything tight. Not saying that the piece you use wont stay tight, but could a ratchet strap be used for piece of mind?
> 
> ...


The straps will work just fine. Just make sure the are new and good quality. I would not use a ratchet solely, there is no way to let it out slowly. That is why you need the turbuckle. I can send you some emails if you would like, I have tons of pics and info. I have used a ratchet piggybacked to the turnbuckle press for full tear downs on high poundage bows. I would advise against the ratchet though. You need the Split limb adapters for your Gt. 500, I have found on most Bowtechs and other bows with large draw stop pegs on the cams the stops have to be removed on the cams to be able to get the adapters on the limbs.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> I can send you some emails if you would like


PM sent


----------



## Karnage (Dec 3, 2011)

I know this is a old thread but I made this press and it works great! Thanks for the help and emails vftcandy!


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Where did u get the 3/8" turnbuckle? The link vftcandy posted to Harborfreight, comes up as something different.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a great idea. I had everything needed laying around the garage except for the limb adapters. How did you guys make the short piece of strap? Did you cut and sew it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

owmygulay said:


> This is a great idea. I had everything needed laying around the garage except for the limb adapters. How did you guys make the short piece of strap? Did you cut and sew it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You cut the metal hook off which leaves the loop intact.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> You cut the metal hook off which leaves the loop intact.


Oh ok. Take the hook off one end and the fastener for the tiedown off the other. I just had kind of a slow moment there. I have been using it without the turnbuckle and it has been working well. Just requires a little muscle. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Just used mine again today. Worked great. Bump for others to see.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Since according to Bowmaster's site these limb adapters are discontinued and they only sell those L brackets now, what are you guys using that built these recently?

I am cramped for space and a portable is my only option. I had hoped to build an X press or inline but I just don't have the room for it right now. I am seriously considering a Limb Bender like Skeeter uses but I have been researching all options.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

I just bought my limb adapters from the local Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

The only ones I can find are the "newer" style L brackets, not actual adapters like the ones in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone know why Bowmaster got rid of the limb brackets used in the video and went back to the L brackets like the origional ones they came out with? to me the ones used.in the video look safer with less chance of slipping off the lime when compressed.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Flingin Arrowz said:


> anyone know why Bowmaster got rid of the limb brackets used in the video and went back to the L brackets like the origional ones they came out with? to me the ones used.in the video look safer with less chance of slipping off the lime when compressed.


They work very well for me. I like them. I saw a video on YouTube of a moron who used them on a pse xforce and broke a limb when they slipped off. It says on the package DO NOT use on bows with past parallel limbs. There may have been more incidents like this.


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

So the "new" L brackets are able to be used on both reg and past parallel limbs? Id be more afraid of the L brackets slipping off...not sure what to use on our bows, Diamond Iceman, Razor Edge and Nuc Ice...any suggestions?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me see if I can find some split limb adapters. Had no idea they quit making them.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Let me see if I can find some split limb adapters. Had no idea they quit making them.


If you find a stash, let me know! I am looking for a set.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought the L brackets and use a ratchet strap. I put the brackets under the string and it doesn't take very many clicks to get them loose enough to make adjustments. On letting it down just pull the handle up to get pressure off of the latch and let it down a couple notches at a time.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Yes the adapters will work on the Assassin, they have adjustable width control, can be used on solid or split limb bows that are not past parrallel. I sent all the emails to your gmail...let me know if you need anything else, I am always happy to help if I can.


What about the split limb adapters that are around 20 bucks? Would those work on your hoyts and the like? They seem about the same as the ones you use just a little less to them. They just don't seem to be adjustable I guess. Would those work in this type of set up?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bowmaster-split-limb-l-bracket.html

Like these ones since I suck at explaining haha


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I found a set of adjustable limb adapters on the AT classifieds and should have them Monday. I got my straps today and got all the hooks off with a hacksaw:faint:. Now I need a jaw jaw turnbuckle. If you bought yours locally, would you be willing to buy one and ship it to me and I will pay you for it? The place I found online would charge over $10 to ship it! Please PM me if you could help me out.

Thank you!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OK., if anyone is interested, I will order the turnbuckles and then ship to you. You just pay actual cost. The shipping is the same whether I order 1 or 10. Here is the link to the turnbuckle. I can ship them USPS for a couple of dollars to you.

http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Galvanized-Turnbuckle-Jaw-Jaw-3-8-x-6?ext=F


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent idea and video tutorial!



Dbrisc said:


> What about the split limb adapters that are around 20 bucks? Would those work on your hoyts and the like? They seem about the same as the ones you use just a little less to them. They just don't seem to be adjustable I guess. Would those work in this type of set up?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bowmaster-split-limb-l-bracket.html
> 
> Like these ones since I suck at explaining haha


I too would like to know if we can use the less expensive $16 Bowmaster L-Brackets with turnbuckle and straps or are the obsolete $39 adjustable limb brackets a must?
Hmmm.... I wonder if there are DIY alternatives to adjustable limb brackets?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I unknowingly order the L brackets. I'm scarred sh***less to use them! They seem like one bump away from coming off!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

ChuckE said:


> I too would like to know if we can use the less expensive $16 Bowmaster L-Brackets with turnbuckle and straps or are the obsolete $39 adjustable limb brackets a must?
> Hmmm.... I wonder if there are DIY alternatives to adjustable limb brackets?


I'd like to know this too!


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> I'd like to know this too!





ChuckE said:


> Excellent idea and video tutorial!
> 
> 
> I too would like to know if we can use the less expensive $16 Bowmaster L-Brackets with turnbuckle and straps or are the obsolete $39 adjustable limb brackets a must?
> Hmmm.... I wonder if there are DIY alternatives to adjustable limb brackets?


Me three!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

ChuckE said:


> Excellent idea and video tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using the bowmaster l brackets with my homemade rope style press with no problems but when I was looking for them I kept finding the old style (like VFT used in his build) at my local Bass pro and Cabelas so they are still out there. Bass pro actually only has the older style listed on it's website. 
So I guess my answer is yes you can use the newer style brackets just be careful but if you want the older style, they are still out there for sale if you look around. Great press VFT.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

How about a video of the chick in your avatar lol


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> How about a video of the chick in your avatar lol


I don't even want to know what DIY project your thinking of!:darkbeer::mg:


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Figured that would grab someones attn lol


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you ever looked at the Nite Hawk Press. Yours looks a lot like it except it does not clamp to the limbs. [video]



[/video]
Not to through cold water on your thinking.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah the Nitehawk is a awesome press, this one works great on most bows but I would like to get a nitehawk press because I have buddies with newer Bowtechs and PSE's that always need bow work done. I just built this one mainly for deer camp, but it works so well I just end up using it all the time. Plus i was able to pick up the brackets with a gift card at Cabela's in Lehi UT...


----------



## moze229 (Dec 2, 2005)

I know that this is an older thread, but I think it's a great idea - one of the cleaner turnbuckle ideas I've seen. 

I put a little spin on mine. I'm using a regular 1200lb. ratchet strap and went with a 12" jaw & jaw turnbuckle instead of the 6" to make it easier to take a bow all the way down. I've got some longer ATA bows that I'd like to be able to take down for maintenance, painting, etc. I'm also using the same style Bowmaster limb adapters and threaded chain links. I think the older style limb adapters are crucial for this application. I'm not familiar with the newer style, but it seems like they might be more prone to slipping off.

The only problem with the longer turnbuckle is that the jaws are substantially wider, and if you aren't careful you can bugger up the string. I'm also concerned with the ratchet strap slipping. I'm using that because it's what I had on hand. It's likely ok, but right now I have it under tension and am leaving it for a while before I try and break the bow all the way down. I only had to alter one part of the ratchet strap to get this to work. 

I'll put some pictures up later. I'm still getting familiar with it, and I feel a little uncoordinated using it. LOL


----------



## moze229 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is the contraption at the start. Pressing an old 1997 Martin Firecat PRO SERIES  Hey, I picked it up for almost free and it's brand new. Original strings and all. Uhmmm-mmmm. Anyway...










I had to use two ratchet straps. Not a big deal because I have a bunch of them laying around. I cut the ratchet off of one to use the small strap part that you see here. Replaced that with a threaded chain link.










This is another strap in which I used the whole thing. I left everything in tact and slipped the threaded chain link into the loop where the hook is. I didn't even bother cutting the hook off. Might as well not ruin anything you don't need to, right?










This is where the turnbuckle started at the beginning of compression.










This is where it ended up, fully relaxed.










Flawless.










Now, what I haven't done with this is brought the limbs back up from fully relaxed. I'm going to try that tomorrow, or maybe later on tonight. I don't see it being an issue though, at least with this bow. This turnbuckle is capable of crushing this bow easily with just finger pressure turning it. I couldn't believe how easy this was. So, if you don't have room or the money for a full blown press, this is a cheap and easy solution. Is it practical? No. Does it make the bow easy to work on? No. But it gets the job done - easy. The 6" original turnbuckle is a better idea for those who just want to press for maintenance because it's not so big and bulky. But IMO, a 12" turnbuckle is preferable for a total breakdown. Just watch your strings - the jaws like to scrape up against them. 

Turnbuckle - 1/2" thread, 12" long - $24.98 (Yes it was expensive. Online it's half that but they want $10.00 for shipping.)
Two 1/4" threaded chain links - $5.00
Two ratchet straps - Maybe 5 - 8 bucks or so each.
Limb adapters - I have no idea how much these sell for these days. I got these back in 2009.

Even fabricating up your own limb brackets would make this setup well worth doing. You are pressing at the very end of the limbs, so all of your leverage is right where it needs to be. No trying to stick Bowmaster cables and t's through the v of the limbs.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

You will have no trouble pulling the limbs back. I took an Elite GT500 down with that press and put it back together.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This is very cool !!! I built a pipe clamp press with nice Oak fingers but this one would be even more portable !!! Nicely Done.

I have a sad question though. When we speak of past parallel are we talking about at rest, or at full draw?

Thanks


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OhWell said:


> This is very cool !!! I built a pipe clamp press with nice Oak fingers but this one would be even more portable !!! Nicely Done.
> 
> I have a sad question though. When we speak of past parallel are we talking about at rest, or at full draw?
> 
> Thanks


At full draw.


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Where do you get the limb fingers ?, Do you have a picture of it them upclose I wanted to see how its looks I might try to make some for my bow


----------



## Jimbo61 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marking this.......going to put one together! One of the best I have looked at!


----------



## moze229 (Dec 2, 2005)

DoubleLung22 said:


> Where do you get the limb fingers ?, Do you have a picture of it them upclose I wanted to see how its looks I might try to make some for my bow


I'll post a closeup when I can get back out to the shop. I'm not going back out there tonight.


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool Thanks moze229


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

marked


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

moze229 said:


> I'll post a closeup when I can get back out to the shop. I'm not going back out there tonight.


TTT for Pics


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I really don't see a great deal of difference between this one and the BH. I am wondering why the BH works on past parallel bows and this one wont? Is it simply the shape of the "fingers"


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

moze229 said:


> This is the contraption at the start. Pressing an old 1997 Martin Firecat PRO SERIES  Hey, I picked it up for almost free and it's brand new. Original strings and all. Uhmmm-mmmm. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the brackets fit split limb bows much better but will work on solid limb bows. Good job man, the press looks great.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

From searching for a while, these split limb adapters must be hard to come by now because I couldn't find any. Where are you guys finding these?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> From searching for a while, these split limb adapters must be hard to come by now because I couldn't find any. Where are you guys finding these?


They don't make them anymore, so they are tough to come by. I found a set in the classifieds.


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to see a couple close up pictures of the adapters so I can fabricate a set


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

*pics*

Here are some pics. I added some silencing material to protect the limbs.


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

I emailed them a while ago and they said there was lots of issues with breaking limbs due to two points of force concentrating the limb deflection to the limb extremities rather than the whole limb.
If this is true would we not see the same issue with the night hawk press as its design looks like a similar arrangement??


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I would be curious to know this as well, looking for a portable press for my MR-7 bc I want to get into tuning myself instead of having to take it in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Chiro_Archer said:


> I would be curious to know this as well, looking for a portable press for my MR-7 bc I want to get into tuning myself instead of having to take it in


These brackets should not be used on any monster series or X Force bow that has past parallel limbs.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> These brackets should not be used on any monster series or X Force bow that has past parallel limbs.


Thanks man I appreciate the heads up, do you know if the nighthawk will work with the monster series or not??


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Thanks man I appreciate the heads up, do you know if the nighthawk will work with the monster series or not??


My understanding is yes. I'd contact them first though before spending the funds to ensure it will. My plan is to sell my Bowmaster set up to help fund a Nighthawk press since it is more versatile than the BM adapters.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I really want one of these


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.prototechind.com/index.html I ordered this for you PSE Draw split limb. Should be here next week...




bambikiller said:


> I really want one of these


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a great idea for a press. I also cant seem to find those limb adaptors, guess everyone will be scouring the classifieds now.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like it was to late to be on the puter with this post: edited 



pegleg1az said:


> http://www.prototechind.com/index.html I ordered this for* "MY"* PSE Draw split limb. Should be here next week...


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried this with the new style adapters?


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

lsmerrill said:


> Has anyone tried this with the new style adapters?


Yup, with the new style (L bracket) adapters I just need to remove my string stop and they work great


----------

